# Latest Arrival - "yellow Beast"



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

My latest arrival *Orient M-Force 200m - CEX04001Y0 *









Thanks to Mac for persuading me what a great watch it is for the money and to Garry for his excellent review which convinced me that Mac was right







. I'd also like to say thanks to Roy for superb service as usual






























←
​


----------

